# Cant refresh powerpivot data



## jackmccarthy (Mar 11, 2013)

The operation failed because the source database does not exist, the source table does not exist, or because you do not have access to the data source.

More Details:
OLE DB or ODBC error: Out of memory while reading tuples.; S1001.
An error occurred while processing table 'TRANSACTIONS'.
The current operation was cancelled because another operation in the transaction failed.
 I can refresh all tables in powerpivot but my transaction table brings back the messege above. I have right now (updating daily) 897,000 rows in transaction table. Is there a limit in powerpivot (thought it was 100 million rows?)
Need to fix this fast please help!!!!


----------



## microchippie (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi - I had this problem too and resolved it by commenting out the print statements in any SPs you've called.  nightmare to find, especially 5 mins before a demo.


----------

